# Blownrx7's BR system



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Cayin TA-30 integrated amp
Tandberg 3001A tuner
JVC HS?6800 vcr
Pioneer DVD563A dvd player (tweaked out)
MAGNUM DYNALAB MD-10 VIRTUAL DOLBY AC/3 PROCESSOR
Revel Performa M20 monitor speakers
NAD 20" tv


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Joe--nice stuff!
Any pics you could post? What's your room like?
-- Phil :T


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry, no pics. It really isn't very impressive looking since it is stuffed into one side of the room. It is a bedroom so even having the tv is a compromise if you know what I mean. 
That being said, the speakers are about as big as I will ever go in this room unless I totally rearranged, got a flat panel tv and then got some on the wall electrostats.... Hmmmm,,,:innocent: 
For now, it serves it's purpose well and the MD-10 adds a bit of ambience for when we watch movies. It is a really nice effect. I got that piece cheaply so it was well worth it at that price point...


----------

